# Cooper



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 17, 2007)

Cooper, you were the best, sweetest, and most beautiful boya bunny mom could ever hope for. You were a pure joy and I will miss you always. 




































Baby Coopy:












Binky free at thebridge, Coopy. I love you.

:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

:bigtears:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 17, 2007)

:bigtears:Binkie free Cooper, you fought so hard little man.

Hugs to you Laura, you showed him so much love and gave him happiness through the tears of his illness.:hug:

:rip:


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh Laura, he was such a special boy. I'm so sorry. :in tears:

Binky free Coop.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

Goodbye sweet boy. Binky free and join all the new bunnies at the rainbow bridge. I'm sorry you had to go 

:hug1hugs for Laura. Would you like me to do a memorial post for Cooper on my bunny site? I'd be happy to for you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 

RIP Little Guy you will be missed.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 17, 2007)

Im so sorry.

Binky Free Cooper :rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 17, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## Michaela (Sep 17, 2007)

Binky free little Cooper...your Mommy, and all of us, loved you, and will miss you so so much. :rainbow:

So sorry Laura, this is too much. :cry1:


----------



## myLoki (Sep 17, 2007)

You fought so hard. Now it is time to rest. I'm so sorry.


t.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 17, 2007)

Rest in Peace Cooper.

Your Mommie Loved so much.

Binky Free 

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## f_j (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Cooper was such a special little guy, so adorable. You are in my thoughts, rest in peace Cooper


----------



## Haley (Sep 17, 2007)

:bigtears:Rest in Peace sweetCooper. I cant believe youre gone too now.

You were loved so much. 

Im so sorry Laura, you dont deserve all this loss. We're here for you if you need us.


----------



## ellissian (Sep 17, 2007)

Im sorry you lost him Laura, he reminds me a little of my Milly. :bigtears:



Binky free beautiful Cooper :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2007)

> I just LOVE this photo......such a personable little guy.
> 
> My heart goes out to you for your loss...
> 
> Peg


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 18, 2007)

*MAY I GO?
by Susan A. Jackson* 
May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say good-bye to pain-filled days
and endless lonely nights? 


I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free? 


I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and loving light. 


I want to go. I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day. 


To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears. 


I'll not be far, I promise that,
and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go. 


Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you, too.
That's why it's hard to say good-bye
and end this life with you. 


So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today.

:bigtears:


----------



## browneyedgal (Sep 18, 2007)

:bigtears:so manyhave left usthe past few weeks. what is going on???



I'm sorry for your loss. Binky free cooper :rainbow:


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Sep 18, 2007)

Binky free Cooper, you were an adorable little guy, that picture of stealing Snuggy's hay was priceless. My condolences Laura, he couldn't have had a better bunny Mom.

Jim


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 18, 2007)

:bigtears:Too many all at once! Binky-free, Cooper. You were and are loved by your Mommy!:rip::angelandbunny:


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2007)

Laura, are you doing ok? 

Thinking of you ink iris:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, Everyone.

Haley, I'm doing okay. Igot the necropsy results:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27965&forum_id=16&page=2

I know there's nothing anyone could have done to save him, not even Dr. Pope.

I have to pick up Coopy's body today. My husband is going to bury him for me.


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2007)

oh wow, Im so sorry Laura. 

At least you know you did everything you could andthat must be some comfort to you (if any is to be found here).

Youre in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 20, 2007)

:sad: :rainbow:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 23, 2007)

Laura, I am sorry for your lost of sweet Cooper. I read your other post about what happened to him. He is a trooper.

Binkie free Cooper


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 24, 2007)

i'm so sorry about Cooper, binky free little man...
Your in my thoughts Laura xox
Lara ink iris:


----------

